# Site close to Liverpool for 14th 15th October



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Put up a similar post to this some time ago but the planned trip didnt work out. Will be in the UK on the weekend of 14/15/16 October as we have to collect our MH from Autotrail in Grimsby after having some repair work done. Going to the Liverpool v Man Utd game at Anfield on the saturday so we need a site somewhere close enough to Liverpool. Have looked at the suggestions previously posted but they are all Caravan Club sites, Do you have to be a member of the CC to book these sites? Also most of them seem to be booked up for the weekend.....Is there any point in phoning one of these sites and explaining that we are only in the UK for the weekend, that we are not CC members and begging them for a pitch?

If not all other suggestions are most welcome......


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We stayed at Wirral Country Park and found access to Liverpool would be fairly straightforward. It is a couple of mile drive to West Kirby, where you can park free (2y ago) on the seafront and catch a train into Liverpool.

It is a members only site and it is "full" for the time you want, but I have rarely found I couldn't get onto a site if I rang up a day or two in advance (see all of the threads about CC booking scheme!).

Have you considered wildcamping in West Kirby or other places? There seemed to be a few nice spots on the Wirral.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Some CC sites are open to non-Members*, some are Members only. If the latter, no amount of begging will get you on!  

Mind, having looked on the website I have no idea how you know which is which! It'll be in the sites book, of course, but that's buried somewhere under a seat out in the 'van. And that's only sent out to Members so there must be another way to tell . . . :?:

*Edit: actually, I'm beginning to wonder if that's so. Maybe it's only the Camping & Caravan Club . . . :?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Wirral Country Park is not a member only site but it is showing full on the 15th Oct. As someone has pointed out if you ring a few days before hand you might find there have been cancellations. 

I also use this site when visiting Liverpool and it is a straight forward drive to Anfield in our A-Framed car. 

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just had another thought the Caravan Club site at Chester Fair Oaks could be a possible alternative. It is also available to none members but is again showing full on the 15th but it is another oportunity to pick up a cancellation and there is supposed to be a good train service into Liverpool from close by.

Have you seached http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/index.asp

peedee


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Delamere CCC is adjacent to a railway station- not sure if ther is a direct link to Liverpool, but its worth looking at.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Southport would be easy, train and short walk / bus to ground. If CCsite full maybe pleasureland.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Southport CC site is Members only and is also full.

peedee


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

CL Arrowebrooke Lane, Upton. Close to motorway M53.

We stay on this site many times per year.

From Arrowebrooke Road, left into Arrowebrooke Lane. CL is first FARM on left. There are three houses on the left before the farm. The farm is just after second, the two semis. Half the price of the of the sites.

Regards


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We live in Chester and think somewhere near the merseyrail would be a good bet for you.

That means the Wirral, Chester, Southport or off towards St Helens direction.

You could use the Little Roodee car park in Chester which allows overnight camping for motorhomes (pay at the machine). Lots of people seem to use it and I've never heard anything bad about it.

Chester is at one end of the Wirral Merseyrail line. Make a day of it get off the train at Hamilton Square and get a Mersey Ferry from there across to Liverpool and then the bus or a cab upto the ground, it isn't too far.

There are plenty of other campsites within striking distance of Chester although I'm not sure which are open in October. Someone mentioned the CCC site at Delamere. You can get the train from Delamere Station (next to the site) into Chester then change trains to get the Merseyrail upto Liverpool.

Thinking about it there is a big new site at Lady Hayes near Frodsham in Cheshire Lady Hayes Park which has availability and has access to Liverpool with a train from Frodsham to Chester and then Chester to Liverpool which takes about an hour in total. I grew up in Frodsham and know it's a nice place, the site seems pretty good as well.

Just re-read it and it sounds like I'm telling you what to do, sorry, enjoy yourself whatever you do.

Have a good trip.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Waterside Lodge by the sailing lake at Southport is a C&CC Hideaway site. You can park on the apron by the lake it has ehu and the Merseyrail station is a short walk away. Or you could park on Harrison Drive in New Brighton,over the water,the sea fisher do it no prob when night fishing, The Merseyrail station is about 15 minutes away.
Unfortunately you M/Home is a tad too big for my driveway.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Just a quick note to Thank everybody for their help and suggestions. Just booked Lady Hayes for the 2 nights so looking forward to our trip now.

Thanks again


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Have a good time.


----------

